# Bonding tips?



## Winchesterr (Nov 8, 2012)

I purchased my first cockatiel about 3 weeks ago now. I have previously worked in a petstore, in the parrot department for a year but have realized bringing one home is a lot different. Anyways, I'm wondering if there are some tips and tricks to get him more used to me and bond? 
He will come on my finger and has never really tried to bite me. But I still feel like he's a little shy and will sometimes hiss if I walk by when he's in or out of the cage and when I go up to talk to him. 

I'm also not 100% sure of the gender. The woman at the store told me she's almost certain it's a male. I know males are more inclined to sing and whistle. He does whistle into the mirror when he sees his reflection, otherwise he's fairly quiet. I have no idea if he's had his first major molt either and don't know if there's a for sure way to know?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

3 weeks really isn't that long. It takes tiels awhile to adjust to a new home. It sounds like you're doing well with him. Sudden movements can upset tiels. So when you're around his cage try to move slowly. Also, when you enter a room, talk to him so he isn't startled. I think just try to spend time with him. Even just sitting by his cage and reading a book or watching TV. Will he eat from you hand? Maybe try feeding him some of his favorite foods by hand. Just be patient.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Sporty one of two tiels that I got was very unsure at frst. It took a while for him to settle in and really get to know me. I would just watch his reactionsions and respect what he was telling me. If he moved away from me when I tried to get him to step up, I would stop. I didn't take him out of his cage for a while because it was too painful to try to catch him to put him back in his cage. During out of cage time I would leave him alone if he ran from me. I used a lot of millet spray as bribbery. I would talk softy and gently. Now he is as glued to me as the others. It was just his personality. Just go very slow. Your little one will learn to trust you if you don't try to force the issue. I know it is hard because we want to give them scritches and snuggles because we love them but they sometimes need to find that out for themselves.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Try this one,

B.J's. EASY BONDING.

This program has been written so that any new bird owner following it, will 
be able to bond with any bird be it part tame or a wild aviary bred bird. The only difference will be that the wild bird will need a little more time to achieve 
the same level of success 
A treat food is anything edible that the bird really enjoys other than the normal basic seed diet. 
Allow a couple of days for your bird to settle down & your bird should be ready to take a treat food from your fingers through the bars. When your bird is happy to eat treats from your fingers. 
You can move on to feeding him by hand inside the cage. When feeding 
inside the cage use a hanky fixed to the bar above the door with two clothes 
pegs to act as a safety curtain to prevent your bird escaping via the open door. 
Offer him a favourite treat food by holding a small piece between your finger & thumb so your bird can reach it. If he appears in anyway disturbed. Remove your hand & allow him to calm down. 
Re-offer the treat, hold your hand still so he can eat. Remember offer it don't try to force it on them. If he doesn't eat withdraw & try again later, repeat until he eats. 
Keep trying, offer him different small treats as often as you can over the next few days. Your aim is to build up a strong bond of friendship & trust. 
After a day or two of successful hand feeding. Your bird should be ready for step-up....B.J.


----------



## Winchesterr (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  He won't eat out of my hand yet, but he doesn't mind stepping on my finger. He's fairly easy to catch and sometimes he'll just walk right up to me and onto my finger. But I do think he will take a while to get really used to everything that goes on. I have his cage right beside my desk which is where I spend most of my time. I also leave the door open because he hates being in his cage. He normally comes out on his own all the time, so he's not scared to do that, just not as comfortable with me.

But that's enough rambling. I'll keep taking it a day at a time and hopefully soon he'll be comfortable enough to know that I'm not the big scary monster I seem to be. 
Thanks again!


----------

